# Canik tp9 sc



## boyfromnyc (Dec 22, 2019)

does anyone have first-hand experience with this firearm I'm talkin about if anybody owns one I like to know if your how you like IT and - to know your opinion of the gun handgunI'm talking first hand knowledge.
thank you.

Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qurious Patriot (May 24, 2020)

Heard good things about the gun, I just couldn't support the politics of Turkey...Same reason I won't buy any Springfield firearms. My wallet choice is one of my greatest tools given as a free thinking citizen of the USA...So I gotta use it. My opinion of course


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Don’t have the SC.

have a TP9SA, and a TP9V2. Both have been trouble free, reliable, accurate, and easy to shoot well. 

curious which government/nation that Springfield works with that someone has issues with? Brazil, Serbia or the US? I’ve had problems with government Policies of all three countries, same with some of the policies of Germany and Italy, China, and old policies of The Czech Republic (they seem a bit better now though).


----------



## Qurious Patriot (May 24, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Don't have the SC.
> 
> have a TP9SA, and a TP9V2. Both have been trouble free, reliable, accurate, and easy to shoot well.
> 
> curious which government/nation that Springfield works with that someone has issues with? Brazil, Serbia or the US? I've had problems with government Policies of all three countries, same with some of the policies of Germany and Italy, China, and old policies of The Czech Republic (they seem a bit better now though).


I understand Doc, politics are everywhere...just a decision I've made personally. Just don't like the terroristic activity of Turkey. With Springfield - maybe it's just that dang grip safety... haha. Again as far as price & function of Canicks - heard decent reports


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have the TP9sf, in FDE, and it's a great pistol. I have had it for about two years now, and have ran about 900 or so rounds through it...I cannot remember any issues.

The OWB Kydex holster it came with is "okay", but I have better carry options for it. I don't carry it much due to other smaller carry guns. It's a large pistol, but the trigger is good/great, and the Warne sights are excellent.

The finish on mine is just a tad on the "thin" side, for there are some minor wear marks here and there, but nothing to write home about. All in all, it was a solid purchase, and am glad to have it in the collection.


----------

